
Web2App in 2 mins by Puffin Browser - pingyen
https://appwizard.puffinbrowser.com/
======
brudgers
Puffin homepage:
[https://www.puffinbrowser.com/](https://www.puffinbrowser.com/)

Past discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6196631](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6196631)

